

Cheap bandwidth, hardware and programmers: Entrepreneurial crack? - ninjac0der
http://brainstormtech.blogs.fortune.cnn.com/2010/02/26/cheap-bandwidth-hardware-and-programmers-entrepreneurial-crack/

======
dasil003
What a misleading title. The actual article is a trite cautionary diatribe
that websites can fail to scale and that this is very risky for startups.

